# Game of Thrones Staffel 8: Finale trotz Kritik mit Zuschauerrekord



## PCGH-Redaktion (21. Mai 2019)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Game of Thrones Staffel 8: Finale trotz Kritik mit Zuschauerrekord*

						Zum Schluss von Game of Thrones konnten die Produzenten der Serie noch einmal einen Zuschauerrekord aufstellen. Ganze 13,6 Millionen Menschen sahen die Fernsehausstrahlung des Finales bei HBO. Gemeinsam mit den Streaming-Diensten des Senders waren es sogar 19.3 Millionen Zuschauer.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Game of Thrones Staffel 8: Finale trotz Kritik mit Zuschauerrekord*


----------



## sunburst1988 (21. Mai 2019)

Klar haben sich die Folge viele angeschaut.

Das ändert aber nichts an ihrer Qualität, welche echt bescheiden war...


----------



## BabaYaga (21. Mai 2019)

Ich fand das Finale super. Allerdings kam es mir dann doch so vor, als hätte da locker noch eine Staffel dazwischen gepasst, so viel wie da auf die Tube getreten wurde im Vergleich zu den ersten Staffeln.


----------



## Norisk699 (21. Mai 2019)

Was soll der Titel?

Man kann etwas auch erst kritisieren wenn man es gesehen hat. 

Warum sollte nun also" Kritik" und "Zuschauerrekord" im Widerspruch zueinander stehen können?


----------



## xxRathalos (21. Mai 2019)

Die 8. Staffel hat sich einfach angefühlt als würde eine "Das muss noch passieren Liste" abgearbeitet. Das Staffelfinale fand ich dabei am schlechtesten von allen Folgen der Staffel, freue mich noch auf die verbleibenden Bücher, denke aber nicht das R.R. Martin das letzte Buch fertig bekommt (Nicht in dem Tempo von Buch 6). 

Mfg Ratha


----------



## Seeefe (21. Mai 2019)

Norisk699 schrieb:


> Was soll der Titel?
> 
> Man kann etwas auch erst kritisieren wenn man es gesehen hat.
> 
> Warum sollte nun also" Kritik" und "Zuschauerrekord" im Widerspruch zueinander stehen können?



Weil die Kritik andere davon abhalten kann, es sich anzusehen.


----------



## Hannesjooo (21. Mai 2019)

Ich hätte gerne ein Aria Stark Spinoff


----------



## hazelol (21. Mai 2019)

Seeefe schrieb:


> Weil die Kritik andere davon abhalten kann, es sich anzusehen.



ich denke wir sind uns einig, dass das nicht passieren wird, und sicherlich jeder der got angefangen und damit warm geworden ist, auch bis zum ende gucken wird. unabhänig von der kritik.


----------



## Norisk699 (21. Mai 2019)

hazelol schrieb:


> ich denke wir sind uns einig, dass das nicht passieren wird, und sicherlich jeder der got angefangen und damit warm geworden ist, auch bis zum ende gucken wird. unabhänig von der kritik.



Stimme zu. 
Genau, ich schau mir 7 Staffeln und 5 Folgen an und weil ich lese dass das Finale so kritisiert wird, schaue ich mir die letzte Folge einer ~ 73-Episoden-Serie NICHT an... Sicher


----------



## Seeefe (21. Mai 2019)

hazelol schrieb:


> ich denke wir sind uns einig, dass das nicht passieren wird, und sicherlich jeder der got angefangen und damit warm geworden ist, auch bis zum ende gucken wird. unabhänig von der kritik.



Meinte das generell. 

Wenn ich ein Restaurant eröffne und von den ersten 100 Besuchern, 2/3 sagen wie ******* es dort schmeckt und das öffentlich kundtun, ist ein ausgebuchtes Restaurant wohl eher eine unwahrscheinliche Folge. 

Auf den Artikel bezogen, geht es ja um den Rekord einer Folge. Wahrscheinlich schauen sich die meisten Menschen, die schon Staffel 1 - 7 angesehen haben, auch Staffel 8 an, klar. Aber aufgrund der Kritik, könnten sich manche sagen, ich seh mir die Folge später an (nie tendiert wohl eher gegen 0) und somit wäre ein Zuschauerrekord vielleicht nicht zustande gekommen.


----------



## Brexzidian7794 (21. Mai 2019)

Nach all den Jahren und all den Staffeln bis zum Finalstaffel fand ich die Serie eines der besten 
was in den letzten 8 Jahren gabs.
Doch die Finalstaffel war für mich echt eine Enttäuschung auch inhaltlich,keine richtiges dramatisches Ende.
Da hätte man sich gewünscht das vielleicht Daenerys Targaryen durch Cersei Lennister durch eine Hinterhalt ums leben kommt
und der Drache Sie rechen tut.Und sein Bruder dafür den Drachen killt nach Cersei,s ableben.Und der Bruder würde durch den Grauer Wurm oder durch allias Jon Schnee  im Kampf getötet.
Und man hätte auch erwarten können das ein richtige Schlacht am Ende zu sehen ist mit der goldenen Kompanie,aber nein ein Drache macht alles Platt inklusive 
der Flotte und verkohlht die halbe Bevölkerung bzw.Stadt.Und hätte mir gewünscht das Aegon Targaryen allias Jon Schnee als  König die Serie beendet oder zumindest König des Nordens.
Schade ...echt schade das das so geendet hat.Ein fast perfekte Serie nimmt ein schlechtes Ende nach meiner Meinung.


----------



## Two-Face (21. Mai 2019)

Ohne die Episode - oder die Staffel - gesehen zu haben, aber warum erinnert mich das ganze so an Ramsay Bolton?

"_If you think this has a happy ending, you haven't been paying attention_".

Oh mein Gott, wie episch diese Vorausdeutung, die Autoren der letzten Staffel sind ja solche *hust* Genies.


----------



## Bevier (21. Mai 2019)

Seeefe schrieb:


> Auf den Artikel bezogen, geht es ja um den Rekord einer Folge. Wahrscheinlich schauen sich die meisten Menschen, die schon Staffel 1 - 7 angesehen haben, auch Staffel 8 an, klar. Aber aufgrund der Kritik, könnten sich manche sagen, ich seh mir die Folge später an (nie tendiert wohl eher gegen 0) und somit wäre ein Zuschauerrekord vielleicht nicht zustande gekommen.



Gerade, wenn besonders viele etwas kritisieren, gucken das noch mehr Leute, damit sie mitmachen dürfen und nicht sagen müssten: "hab ich nicht gesehen". In so einem Fall ist es doch immer schön Teil einer großen Menge zu sein...


----------



## ich558 (21. Mai 2019)

Brexzidian7794 schrieb:


> Nach all den Jahren und all den Staffeln bis zum Finalstaffel fand ich die Serie eines der besten
> was in den letzten 8 Jahren gabs.
> Doch die Finalstaffel war für mich echt eine Enttäuschung auch inhaltlich,keine richtiges dramatisches Ende.
> Da hätte man sich gewünscht das vielleicht Daenerys Targaryen durch Cersei Lennister durch eine Hinterhalt ums leben kommt
> ...



Endlich mal ein Ende mit dem man so nicht rechnet. Ist doch super. Eine Serie schlecht zu bewerten nur weil man nicht das erlebt hat was man sich vorgestellt hat ist doch Käse. 

Vor allem bat die letzte Folge alles was GOT ausmacht. Tolle Dialoge, super Szenenbild, Witz und tiefergehende Charakterzüge, welche alle zu Ende geführt wurde.




Two-Face schrieb:


> Ohne die Episode - oder die Staffel - gesehen zu haben, aber warum erinnert mich das ganze so an Ramsay Bolton?
> 
> "_If you think this has a happy ending, you haven't been paying attention_".
> 
> Oh mein Gott, wie episch diese Vorausdeutung, die Autoren der letzten Staffel sind ja solche *hust* Genies.



dann sieh sie dir besser mal an. Die letzte folge glänzt mit starken Dialogen. 
„die Pflicht ist der Tod der Liebe“


----------



## Two-Face (21. Mai 2019)

ich558 schrieb:


> dann sieh sie dir besser mal an. Die letzte folge glänzt mit starken Dialogen.
> „die Pflicht ist der Tod der Liebe“


Kann sie mir mangels Sky und Interesse an Streamingdiensten leider erst angucken, wenn die Blu-Ray draußen ist.
Aber ich wurde schon von der 7. Staffel ziemlich enttäuscht, daher ist meine Erwartungshaltung nicht sonderlich groß...


----------



## empy (22. Mai 2019)

Seeefe schrieb:


> Wenn ich ein Restaurant eröffne und von den ersten 100 Besuchern, 2/3 sagen wie ******* es dort schmeckt und das öffentlich kundtun, ist ein ausgebuchtes Restaurant wohl eher eine unwahrscheinliche Folge.



Aber wenn 2/3 an einem Abend darüber meckern, dass der Nachtisch nicht so dolle war, wird das letzte Drittel seinen nicht stehenlassen.


----------



## sunburst1988 (22. Mai 2019)

ich558 schrieb:


> Endlich mal ein Ende mit dem man so nicht rechnet. Ist doch super. Eine Serie schlecht zu bewerten nur weil man nicht das erlebt hat was man sich vorgestellt hat ist doch Käse.
> 
> Vor allem bat die letzte Folge alles was GOT ausmacht. Tolle Dialoge, super Szenenbild, Witz und tiefergehende Charakterzüge, welche alle zu Ende geführt wurde.



Das Beste an der letzten Folge war die Komplettierung von Jaimes Eintrag im Buch der Ritter. Ein paar Dialoge waren auch in Ordnung, besonders Tyrion war der beste Charakter der Folge.
Das Szenenbild war sehr gut klar, das hat aber auch wenig mit dem besch...eidenen Drehbuch zu tun. Der teleportierende Grey Worm aber umso mehr.
Die lächerliche Slapstick-Szene des Rates der dann "Bran the Brocken" zum König ernennt war einfach nur zum Fremdschämen. Keiner der anwesenden Charaktere hat Profil gezeigt, naja ausser Sansa die nochmal das dumme Mädchen aus Staffel 1 war.
Besonders lächerlich fand ich, die ganze Staffel hindurch, Jon "Der Lappen" Snow. Was genau hat er diese Staffel erreicht? Ausser zur ABM bei der aufgabenlosen Nachtwache zu gehen?


----------



## x-Timmey-x (22. Mai 2019)

Staffel 1 - 7 ist schon eine Weile her und ich bin auch nicht der Hardcore GoT Fan, doch zu Beginn von Staffel 8 war ich relativ schnell wieder im Geschehen.
Das muss man der Staffel 8 von GoT zu gute halten, doch das wars leider auch schon...

Für meinen Geschmack war der Kampf gegen den Nordkönig viel zu schnell erledigt. 
Doch das was ich zu Beginn der Staffel noch eben gelobt habe, hat sich in der Folge in der Schlacht um Winterfell schnell zum Gegenteil erwiesen. Die düsternden Szenen haben mich aus der Handlung gerissen, mir war erst gar nicht bewusst gegen wen sie hier eigentlich gerade kämpfen. Ja, etwas übertrieben, doch ich hatte meine Probleme dem Geschehen zu Folgen. Somit musste ich die Folge zwei oder gar drei mal anfangen zu schauen. 
Das erste Mal war meinem Beamer geschuldet, der Bauart / Technologisch bedingt Probleme mit der Schwarz Darstellungen hat. Gerade wenn die komplette Folge überwiegend bei Nacht oder in dunklen gemäuern statt findet, ist das nicht verwunderlich. 
Somit blieb mir nichts anderes übrig als die Folge auf dem TV zu schauen, um die Kampfszenen und die Details warnehmen zu können. 

Meinen Beamer möchte ich aber in Schutz nehmen. Der Raum war ordentlich abgedunkelt, auf eine weiße Leinwand projiziert und der schlechteste Beamer ist er auch nicht  

Das Finale, die letzte Folge hatte ich mir im Vorfeld ganz anders ausgemalt. Die Entäuschung war für mich riesig...!
Ich hatte gehofft das Jon Schnee zu seiner Position als Bastard Sohn Targaryens steht und sich die Herrschaft als König nicht nehmen lässt. Etwas überraschend fand ich dann das er seine geliebte Daenerys tötet... Das Ihr Drache, Ihr Kind, den Tot natürlich spürt und sich auf zum Geschehen des Mordes macht, ist wenig verwunderlich... Doch auch hier hätte ich mir jetzt spätestens eine andere Handlung gewünscht und habe sie auch erwartet. Warum hat der Drache den  Eiserner Thron niedergebrannt, warum hat der Drache sich nicht seinem eigentlich König Jon Schnee unterworfen, wie hat Grauer Wurm erfahren, das Jon Schnee Daenerys getötet hat um Ihn in Ketten zu nehmen? Spätestens ab hier war für mich die Handlung gänzlich zerissen und der Frust in mir wuchs umso mehr...

Rückblickend habe ich auch nicht verstanden wieso Jamie und Cersie Lannister in den Ruinen plötzlich vergraben waren. In der vorletzten Folge standen Sie dort unten in den gemäuern und es sah noch so aus als könnten Sie fliehen... Auch wenn mich der angeschlagene Jamie schon zum erstaunen gebracht hat, wie er durch die vielen Dolch Stöße überhaupt soweit kommen konnte...
Das Tyrion die beiden noch findet, auch etwas erstaunlich trotzdem in Ordnung und schließt die Handlung der zwei Charaktere ab. 
Warum hat sich Daenerys für das verwüsten der kompletten Stadt entschieden und die ergebene Bevölkerung ausgelöscht? Was will Sie mit einer niedergebrannten Stadt... In der letzten Folge bei Ihrer Ansprache zu Ihren Kriegern brachte Sie den Grund hervor, doch auch dies hätte man sich sparen können. Sie hatte vorher genügend Gründe geliefert, warum Sie keine gute Königin sein würde. Das Sie nicht schon eher umgebracht wurde, durch Arya z.B. oder Ihre Rechte Hand Tyrion hat mich gewundert.

Ich könnte noch eine Handvoll anderer Handlungen erwähnen, doch abschließend kann ich kein gutes Feedback zum Ende der Serie von GoT geben.


----------

